# How many come to your Haunt?



## austin_specter (Jul 24, 2015)

Just a general question: How many people walk through your home haunt or pro-haunt every year? :voorhees:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm still working on getting my haunt noticed, but I have a loyal following of about forty or so TOT's, that come every year. Hopefully they've spread the word, and I'll get more this year!!


----------



## Beach Zombie (Jul 19, 2015)

we average between 1000, to 2000 people for the month only open on Friday and Saturday nights


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just a home haunt, but we're building up to nearly two dozen last year.

We started building from 10-12 and slowly gained as word got around. Had to go out of town one year for a funeral, so the house was dark and we lost a few, but slowly on the build again. We also have a neighbor who builds a nice haunt, so good to have a couple houses haunted for the big night.

I could probably spread word and get a bigger following, but worry about being 'too popular' for our little neighborhood!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out the 2014 Halloween ToT count thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=40631


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

We're now averaging 1000+ people stopping by our yard and walking around during the month of Oct. At least 600 of them are on Halloween alone between the TOT count and people coming to take pictures. To think when we started 14yrs ago we only had a TOT count of 3.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Last year a whopping zero... Was a really bad Halloween for the fine folks in Indiana. Cold as hell and winds were 35 to 40mph.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Check out the 2014 Halloween ToT count thread:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=40631


Thank you Roxy.
As she said, please refer to the previous threads.

2014 Count
2013 Count
2012 Count
2011 Count
2010 Count
2009 Count 
2008 Count


----------

